
Taking FogBugz Forward - aeorgnoieang
https://medium.com/make-better-software/taking-fogbugz-forward-f01f4fed275b
======
aeorgnoieang
I'm a current and pretty-long-time (almost ten years?) FogBugz user. Right now
I've got both a business and personal account.

Some things I'd like:

\- Markdown – I hate 'rich text'; the _Copy as Markdown..._ Chrome extension
makes links so easy in GitHub and GitLab

\- A case description text field shown at the top of each case and with an
edit history; with Markdown, task lists are so easily and nicely kept right up
at the top

\- 'Cleaner' HTML for Vimium – some of the fancy (JavaScript) page elements
don't work with Vimium; I hate using my mouse unless I'm playing a game

I'm planning on (slowly) migrating to GitLab, for both of my accounts. I'm
using _gitlab.com_ for myself and we'll host GitLab internally at work. But
I'll miss FogBugz's new-case-via-email. In GitLab there's a separate email
address for each project and moving an issue between projects is actually
closing the original issue and creating a new one (so messier). GitLab also
persists in emailing you every comment, which would be fine if I wasn't the
person sending the email. FogBugz treats email replies as a separate thing
from regular comments.

